# Trivia 7/3



## luckytrim (Jul 3, 2018)

trivia 7/3
DID YOU KNOW...
In France, citizens are automatically registered to vote when  they turn 18
years old. In Sweden, eligible voters are automatically  registered when they
turn in their tax registration rolls.


1. What is the flavor of the original Malibu Rum?
2. What two Pizza toppings are the favorite in Hawaii  ?
3. Name That Tune ...
"I met a gin-soaked, bar-room queen in Memphis. She tried to  take me
upstairs for a ride. She had to heave me right across her  shoulder. 'Cause I
just can't seem to drink you off my mind."
4. The second wife of Prince Charles was one of the more  famous mistresses 
of the 20th Century...  Name her...
5. Who Said That ??
"I've learned that people will forget what you said, people  will forget what 
you did, but people will never forget how you made them  feel".
(Hint;  She recited her poem "On the Pulse of Morning" at  President Bill 
Clinton's inauguration.)
6. The Canadian Flag is referred to in French as "l'Unifolié."  What does 
this mean in English?
7. In what city can find the European Union's headquarters  ?
8. If, in Australia, someone gives you a  Akubra, what would  you do with it 
?
  a.- Eat It
  b. - Feed It
  c. - Plant It
  d. - Wear It

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A single red blood cell travels from the heart through the  body and back to
the heart in about one minute.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Coconut
2. Ham and Pineapple
3. "Honky-Tonk Women"
4.  Camilla Parker-Bowles
5.  Maya Angelou
6. One-Leafed
7. Brussels
8. - d (It's a Hat)

TRUTH !!
The average adult heart beats 70 times a minute. Since we have  about 5
liters of blood in our bodies and pump about 70cc per beat  this works out to
almost a minute. Quite amazing to think our blood moves so  fast through our
bodies!


----------

